# Netflix and Windows Media Center 7 Not Working?



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

A couple of nights ago, I tried to watch a Netflix movie in my Windows 7 Media Center, and it failed. It has always worked before, but now, after showing me my queue, and allowing me to select a movie, when I select PLAY, it takes me to a Netflix login screen (you know, the picture of the couple on the couch with a red background). The problem is, I can't type anything in the boxes. I have a Touchsmart, so I even went so far as to try "writing" my login info on the screen, but I can never get the @ right, and backspace takes me back to my queue.

Very frustrating. Anyone have any ideas what is going on?


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

its been down for awhile; almost two weeks for me. 

lots of discussion over @ thegreenbutton.com

it happened to me once before, but the fixes used previously are no longer working for me. saw a report earlier that it was back online for some after making no changes. I haven't tried mine today to see if its back online yet.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks,

I've found a solution that worked for me. I disable protected mode in IE9 and restart IE9, clear cookies, history, everything. Then allow session cookies. Close and re-open IE9, then sign into Netflix and start a video running. Pause the video and DON'T close the browser. Open Media Center and start Netflix (it will re-authorize) and then play a different movie. Close both IE9 and WMC. When you re-open WMC and try Netflix, it works.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Is it any wonder WMC never really caught on?


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

harsh said:


> Is it any wonder WMC never really caught on?


other than this netflix issue, WMC is by far the best dvr/movie/music library on the market.


----------

